# Better later than never



## Tagarela

Zdravím,

Jak se řekne česky "Better later than never" ?

Děkuji předem


----------



## ilocas2

Lépe pozdě než nikdy (colloquially Líp pozdě než nikdy) or Lepší pozdě než nikdy


----------



## vianie

ilocas2 said:


> Lépe *pozdě* než nikdy



That is interesting, because in Slovak we say: Radšej *neskôr* ako nikdy.

I have heard also: Radšej neskôr ako neskoro.


----------



## ilocas2

It's interesting, how this idiom is so drastically different in Czech and in Slovak.


----------



## francisgranada

Ja to poznám tak:

1. Lepšie  pozde než/ako nikdy
2. Radšej  pozde než/ako nikdy

Dobrú noc


----------

